# Bean taste



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Think I'm going to make a proper go of this now I have ordered my aero press and order beans from

proper roasters.

i have heard or micro roasters. Does anyone know or anywhere near Durham that does this?

when on sites and even on here the bean reviews saying fruity or hints of strawberry etc. As a newbie with probably a poor technique would I be able to tell the difference in beans or will this be something that will take time for my pallet to develop?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Get a few different beans, and see what you taste!

Smokey barn have some good deals on at the moment, and Has Bean have loads of coffee that works well in an aeropress.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hitting the tasting notes does take practise and can be achieved with Aeropress but perhaps easier with something like V60. All you need is the dripper and some filter papers - have a look on Ebay. A gooseneck pouring kettle helps but is not essential.

Suggest you try beans with fruit forward notes. If you want strawberry - try HasBean's Ethiopian Kebel Kercha Guji. Notes say blueberry but when I open a pack - strawberry. If you do give V60 a go, don't overdose - you'll block out the delicate fruit notes with lots of caramel. Ratio of 1:17 (coffee to water) good place to begin with V60.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Is hasbeans limoncello funky still available. Always get strawberry from it.


----------

